# Transfer hand knitting to machine knitting



## JASPER148 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have just started knitting on a machine and am having problems getting patterns for baby clothes does anyone know how I can convert a hand knitting pattern to a machine knitting pattern :


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh I do not know how to do this yet either. Now that my hats are done I plan to start learning new things too. I will be watching the post so I can learn with you, OK.


----------



## JASPER148 (Dec 3, 2011)

No problem lets hope there are lots of people who know how to do it


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Well; I do this all the time, but it involves (for me) making a tension-swatch of machine-knit, for starters.

I have a Knitleader (Knit radar), drafting and adapting from dress-making stretch-knit patterns and cutting away the seam-allowance of 1/4 inch, adjusting for removing the curves on the hem, (or short-rowing after casting on the maximum width required, to fill in and get that curve), decreasing as (eg. 2 together, knit one) just below the armhole, working out the lengths and number of rows jumping back and forth between information, using different yarns and plies and that complicating matters, and also factoring in the differing rows and stitches per 4-inch/10 cm to the knitting pattern.

This is just for baby-clothes so far.

I trace the pattern out on lunch-paper and keep it together with all the instructions in a ziplock bag.

Hell-yes; it is a brain-strain, but it gets easier with practice, and you have the first lot of experience to read up on and refresh your experience.

Another helpful book has been "The knitter's handy book of Patterns" by Ann Budd, which has "basic designs in multiple sizes and gauges" for gloves, mitts, scarves, vests, berets, deep or shallow beanies, cardigans, socks, and pullovers. It's for hand-knitters, and doesn't supply number of rows; just "per inch" for baby, fingering, sport, worsted, chunky, and bulky. Sizes are 2-4 yrs, 4-6,6-8, 8-woman's S, woman's M, woman's L/ man's M, man's L for the gloves; and for the pullovers, a range from 2 yrs to 54 inch chest, to give you an idea.

There are graphs as well, with details of measurements for everything. Yay!

I don't regret the money I spent on it at all, but discovered that my depth of rows didn't match up with the stitches per inch, in that a sleeve was much too long following their recommendations-without-rows-per-inch, although the width was correct.

You might find something easier on the 'net than the laborious process I've described and I fervently hope you can as it's no walk in the park my way. Others might be far more helpful.

It gets so you can examine a garment in passing, and know you can make it without tracking down its pattern.

All the best!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Well; I do this all the time, but it involves (for me) making a tension-swatch of machine-knit, for starters.
> 
> I have a Knitleader (Knit radar), drafting and adapting from dress-making stretch-knit patterns and cutting away the seam-allowance of 1/4 inch, adjusting for removing the curves on the hem, or short-rowing after casting on the maximum width required, to fill in and get that curve, decreasing as (eg. 2 together, knit one) just below the armhole, working out the lengths and number of rows jumping back and forth between information, using different yarns and plies and that complicating matters, and also factoring in the differing rows and stitches per 4-inch/10 cm to the knitting pattern.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW, what language did you use there. Sure sounds like a very hard task to do but you did it. Yes we woman can do anything we put our minds to. 
Thanks for shareing..


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooh sh*t sorry about that; it was hard to write up too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have used hand knit patterns when machine knitting. Make a large swatch on the machine and let it rest over night. Measure the swatch the next day, if it matches the hand knit pattern it should be ok. Think of it like this, if your hands knit 40st x 40rows and that measures 4" square and the machine does the same were is the difference.
Kathleen's daughter has the best way of doing things though.If you can fit a knitleader/radar to your machine there are no boundaries as to what you can do. Some patterns have a drawing of the garment with all the measurements needed. These can then be drawn on the Mylar sheet and used over and over again with different stitch patterns and yarn each time. Another way is to get a baby jacket and carefully measure it. If you do a small garment first and you boo boo, you haven't lost a lot of time and will have learnt by your mistakes. 
Sue.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

:-D Ladies, 
There are videos in this type of knitting.... I learned from this many years ago. Also you can call Utimate Bond Knitting company ( toll free) . 1-800-862-5348

Annie


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Depending on your computer, if you have an older 32 bit machine, you can use Jim's Knitting Companion for taking a hand knit pattern and convert the pattern to your gauge. A little work but in the end you will have your own pattern. Also you can use KnitWare, it is a working demo. Again that is a 32 bit software but there is a way to get it to run on a 64 bit machine if you have an older 32 bit computer around. But you input your swatch gauge (I can knit up a swatch of only 20 sts and 20 rows to get my gauge, but you may want to knit up a larger one as someone mentioned. In time you will be able to make a smaller swatch to get your gauge. Then you input your size and style sweater you want, it will let you know if something is off, I can work around those errors myself, but it will come up with a pattern for you, no matter what machine you have. There is also the Sweater Wizard, but from the demo I used a while back, KnitWare has more to their software, especially when you purchase it and unlock the rest of it. Hope this helps. Oh in youtube, search for Jim's Knitting companion to see the instructions I show taking a hand knit pattern and making it for the machine.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Any pattern can be knitted in just about any size.
First you need to knit a swatch (test Piece) and then figure out the cast-on and rows to be knitted.
As to patterns for Babys, there are usually loads of knitting magazines for sale on ebay.
Some Magazines are just for Babys/Children and others
often have patterns for all ages in them.


----------



## qwerty (May 2, 2011)

Make a test swatch in the yarn you want to use.
for the width use the stitches.
For the length use the rows,xrows=1inch.
hope this helps.

maggie.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Ever since i have had a machine - about 50 years - I have used mainly hand knitting patterns. I did not know one supposedly couldn't. Do a tension swatch to find the correct tension and just follow the pattern. Sometimes I have to substitute a patterned stitch because it is one I don't know how to do on the machine but I manage most stitches or lookalikes. It is lots of fun just playing around seeing what you can do. Garter stitch borders are the main problem unless you have a garter carriage or garter bar but full needle rib is one good substitute for that in many places. Sometimes more hand tooling is required but it is all fun


----------



## Texasnana (Aug 21, 2011)

Some time a go this was put up I copy it

Knitting calculators

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/EvenlySpace.html
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/knittingHat.html
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/MagicFormulaSleeve.html
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/MagicFormulaSleeveTopDown.html
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/OrderForms/conversion%20pages/ConversionPage.ht...
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/EstimatingYardageRectangles.html
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/ConvertYardsorMetersToOunces.html
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/OrderForms/BustDarts.html


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you every one for stretching my knowledge : )

An idea I've had is to get garments from the Op-shops I like the look of, in material or yarn, cut them along the seams, iron them flat, trace them with a tiny allowance made for the missing seams etc. and use them for a pattern.

You could embroider to copy a look you admire on it.

Is it wasteful? No; not just "putting a garment to death", but reincarnating it as many times as you choose  

I haven't actually done it yet, and I want to copy some thin holed shop-tops I have to convert to thicker yarn, too. The rose bushes did it - guess I get careless.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

If you have a Knitleader did you get any pattern sheets? All you need the is a diagram to copy on to the sheet, swatch and then knit. The original patterns were too small and I have to alter shoulders, width and length to suit. Many patterns now come with a printed diagram especially if they are for machine knitting.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you make all those cute hats on your knitting machine?


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

When you knit on a machine do you have the same feeling of accomplishment as you do when we hand knit? Is it fun and is it faster? I don't have a knitting machine but have looked at them when in hobby lobby.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I get a bigger feeling of accomplishment machine knitting than I ever did hand knitting. And it is much faster and can be lots of fun.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

There are still plenty of books out there for babies. Have you tried this site:http://www.sandeeskwikknit.com/baby.html
A tension/gauge swatch in your year should enable you to convert a hand knitting patern if you don't have a knit leader.


JASPER148 said:


> I have just started knitting on a machine and am having problems getting patterns for baby clothes does anyone know how I can convert a hand knitting pattern to a machine knitting pattern :


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi not sure if the question is for me, but I use baking paper for pattern sheets


dunottargirl said:


> If you have a Knitleader did you get any pattern sheets? All you need the is a diagram to copy on to the sheet, swatch and then knit. The original patterns were too small and I have to alter shoulders, width and length to suit. Many patterns now come with a printed diagram especially if they are for machine knitting.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,
Do you mean my hats? Annie


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

But I guess I'll use newsprint when the patterns get larger


Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi not sure if the question is for me, but I use baking paper for pattern sheets
> 
> 
> dunottargirl said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

But hand knitting is great exercise for the brain, lowers blood pressure and other things. At least that is what my doctor says. I have looked at machines, but the bottom line is I am insecure when it comes to machinery. I hope you continue to enjoy your knitting. Do you keep a small project going so that your can take things with you? Just curious. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Did you make all those cute hats on your knitting machine?


Yes I did, and it was so much fun..... sold about 9 of them as a novelty.... now I am making those crazy mitts that go all the way up the arm , I will post those later on... Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> But hand knitting is great exercise for the brain, lowers blood pressure and other things. At least that is what my doctor says. I have looked at machines, but the bottom line is I am insecure when it comes to machinery. I hope you continue to enjoy your knitting. Do you keep a small project going so that your can take things with you? Just curious. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes I do ( just to sew up the seams on hats , sweaters....


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I have every size circular needle so that I don't have seams. Is that being lazy or what. :lol:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> I have every size circular needle so that I don't have seams. Is that being lazy or what. :lol:


Oh you are funny :? but its fun to be lazy now and then ! But you see I did enough knitting with 2 needles and decided to go with 200 this time around..... Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

What ever makes your day you go for it.... but after getting my left hand caught in a window ( double hung) slammed on my hand I had decided to not use 2 needles and go with 200 instead... Annie


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you do cables and all the other fun stitches with your machine? The more I think about it the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi there,
Yes I can do cables, tucks, ribbing the easy way.... also bobbles, checks and so much more.... so you see working with all those needles its FASTER.......


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

The good thing about machine knitting is - you can first knit faster than by hand - you can rewind this yarn if necessary quicker using a yarn winder - and to me - this makes the learning process go faster. I made up a pattern for a navy-white plaid punch card to make a winter jacket for my then 2 y/o grandson. Practice - practice - practice. The plaid was used for the body of the jacket and I knit plain navy sleeves, navy leggings and a navy hat for a complete outfit. I have never learned to make buttonholes so I used a zipper for the jacket. In using the zipper - I needed to knit a precise length both for Shane and the length of the zipper and for me that was the hardest part. LOL As it was winter and I had a ton and a half of this navy yarn I knit the linings for the jacket, sleeves, and leggings in one piece so just folding the lining into the exteriors was a simple solution. He was just adorable and I don't have ANY photos and his mom is a %^%$#[email protected] ditz and a half and refuses to let me have this set to write up a pattern. I didnt use a pattern ... didn't have one ... but being a seamstress I had that experience to support my "fun time". I often think about doing this again - but I sold my Singer 700 and I doube making a childs' winter set on a bulky would go over big. Happy knitting everyone and Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi there,
I like to find out where you can get punchcards for a second hand sk280? I hope to receive this sometime this week....( my machine ) Annie


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay I am going to check out a knitting machine in the next few days. I am concerned about being able to create my own patterns that the grandchildren want. Right now, they design and I knit. We do have fun.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Okay I am going to check out a knitting machine in the next few days. I am concerned about being able to create my own patterns that the grandchildren want. Right now, they design and I knit. We do have fun.


Oh its so much fun learning and knitting on our machines...... Like to see some of your designs ... Annie from NJ


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

What machine do you have? Did you get it at a knit shop or a craft shop?


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

I purchased a sk280 last week ( second-hand). Just hope its not a piece of junk  I will soon find out. Annie

PS Bought online ( from here)


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW!!! I will want to know more about buying online when you have had enough time to work with your knitting machine. I need to finish my granddaughter sweater coat this week. I didn't like the cuff soooooooooooo, well, just call me rip van Southern Knitter.  :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

I am so happy with my new machine, just spoke to the lady who sold it to me..... it was half price and it will be here in a couple of days..... I will let you know ( here is my number : 908-755-4761 , just incase you want to ask me questions about it ( its a sk280/210) electric / manual.... Annie :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> WOW!!! I will want to know more about buying online when you have had enough time to work with your knitting machine. I need to finish my granddaughter sweater coat this week. I didn't like the cuff soooooooooooo, well, just call me rip van Southern Knitter.  :roll: :roll: :lol:


I used to rip out a lot, but with a machine its so much easier


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

PS: KNITTING ON MACHINES TEACHES US PATIENTS....


----------



## digoer (Oct 18, 2011)

or to be patients!!!!


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

How true is that ! PATIENTS ! Is the key to knitting


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Annie Melillo said:


> PS: KNITTING ON MACHINES TEACHES US PATIENTS....


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Digoer! Yes it does teach us patients ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, there is the same feeling of accomplishment! One word of advice, don't buy the cheepie from hobbie lobby. Find a knitting group in your area and talk with a machine knitter or do on Internet. The cheap machines are very frustrating. I look at the machine like another pair of needles, like double point, circular, cable and machine. Just another knitter's tool.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

good advice. Actually it is just that another knitter's tool. Have a very Merry Christmas all you knitters. All I need to do to my granddaughters sweater coat is block it. I'm having a hard time getting into that since my daughter in law fell in our drive way and broke her leg in three places. I feel so badly for her and her family. Just sick. She had surgery yesterday. We are going to see all grandchildren Christmas Day. I have got to get in there and block. I will have to admit, blocking isn't my favorite thing.


----------

